# The foster kittens are 10 weeks old :)



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Today, they had their first playday in the 'outside world'. They had a blast. I couldn't get the "action shots", because the camera can't keep up with them. Introducing the identical quadruplets --- One of Them, Another One, The Third One, and Gordo. I can never tell One of Them from Another One, or even The Third One. Gordo is fat.























































Gordo:











One of Them sneaking past Theo while her attention is on Another One:


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh! Too cute! Looks like fun!

I love your description of their, umm, names. LOL!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Black kitties - I'm in heaven!

They're soooo cute!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Oops, one more photo --- This is One of Them, Another One, and The Third One:


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

they are cuties and the names crack me up haha!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You could put a dot of different colored fingernail polish on their toenails.... :grin:


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Just too cute!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

So cute! :]


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

So cute! And I love their names!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute! They seem to enjoy it!. =D


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I laughed so much with their names. I think they are BRILLIANT. 

Hugs!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

marie73 said:


> You could put a dot of different colored fingernail polish on their toenails.... :grin:


You know, from watching them being born and all through these 10 weeks, I so often wanted to distinguish them One from Another.....and Third and Gordo..... But I kept from doing it so as not to get any more attached than I already am. This is my first foster gig where the babies will go somewhere else (the vets' office) for adoption. I've been a "foster fail" too many times (i.e., yours truly ends up 'adopting' --- seven additions in the last two years), and it was so nice this time to look at it as a 10-12 week "job". The momcat is getting spayed next week and will return to her previous home, so that's great, too, because she is semi-feral and would have been nearly impossible to adopt out.


----------

